# Its Steam Sale Time...



## Stroodlepuff (28/11/13)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (29/11/13)

​


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/11/13)

​


----------



## Gizmo (29/11/13)

My dirty sickness is worth:
*G1zM0niC - 218 Games - 1449.8 Hours - $3215.02 Dollar*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/11/13)

Gizmo said:


> My dirty sickness is worth:
> *G1zM0niC - 218 Games - 1449.8 Hours - $3215.02 Dollar*


 
And thats with the sale price... Ai yai yai


And then theres mine... tiny in comparison :

*Stroodlepuff - 90 Games - 724.5 Hours - $1310.22 Dollar*


----------



## Andre (29/11/13)

Wow, I'm totally ignorant when it comes to these things, but is that real money you have spent on gaming? In what period? That's a lot of Reos!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (29/11/13)

LOL that REOS comment is killing me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/11/13)

Matthee said:


> Wow, I'm totally ignorant when it comes to these things, but is that real money you have spent on gaming? In what period? That's a lot of Reos!!


 
Yes it is real money lol but its since 2003  That is alooooot of Reos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/11/13)

Thanks, glad that one passed me by!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (2/12/13)

Anyone else here play Counter-Strike source ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (2/12/13)

I play CS:GO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (2/12/13)

Gizmo said:


> I play CS:GO


Thats great Gizmo. I have it installed on my pc, but still play CSS more. Two reasons : 1) i prefer CSS at this stage 2) (Maybe this is part of the reason for reason no1) I own on CSS  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (12/1/14)

So steam sale came and went this was the end result..

*G1zM0niC - 236 Games - 1608.3 Hours - $3690.88 Dollars*

Reactions: Like 1


----------

